

The Dangerous Myth of the Hero Entrepreneur - pieceofpeace
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/dyson26/English

======
danielson
Related:

Malcolm Gladwell, Annals of Business, "The Sure Thing," The New Yorker,
January 18, 2010, p. 24
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/01/18/100118fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/01/18/100118fa_fact_gladwell)

Paywall. Apologies.

------
bitwize
"In an economy such as the United States, where start-ups are revered, people
who would make perfectly good project supervisors or salespeople establish
their own companies, starving the ecosystem of middle managers."

That's just what America needs -- more middle management.

